# Sunglasses Question



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking at getting a new pair of fishing/all around sunglasses and needed some input. What are some good ones to start looking at? I really like Smith's but am willing to stray from them. Priced up to $150. Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I really like the styles that Costa Del Mar offers. Next time around, this is probably what I will buy.

http://www.costadelmar.com/


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally, I like Wiley X. One big reason is I require safety glasses at work and the majority of their glasses meet ANSI specs. IMO these are definitely the way to go if you work construction.

I have a pair of their ZAK ones that I really like for fishing.

I also have their GUARD and AIRBORNE ones. AIRBORNE one are great for keeping the dust outa your eyes when wheelin.

http://www.wileyx.com/index.aspx


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a pair of Polorized Maui Jim's. Love em. Very soft on the eyes. Great for looking at the water, stops glare when I ride my Motorcycle. This is what they look like. 8)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I like Native sunglasses. They have a lifetime warranty for any damage, even caused by you. They also have interchangeable lenses so one pair of glasses can be suitable in lots of different situations. I've been rocking mine for 4 years or so and I used them when I go fishing, ride my motorcycle, drive my car, and I use them as safety glasses when I shoot and when I'm in the shop.

Costa Del Mar makes some nice glasses and Maui Jim's are pretty decent too. I think you pay a little extra for the name on those glasses though.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

My last couple of pairs were Bolle with polycoarbonate lenses and I loved them. My current pair are Sarengetti with glass lenses and they are working well, but I have yet to look for fish in the water with them. All of these I have purchased at Big5, since they always have a few sets on sell for $30 to $50 dollars each week. If they have a style you like, and you can wait a while, they will go on sale (if they are not already on sale). Beats paying $100.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like my Oakleys. 8) 

I have an older pair that I use for fishing and another that I use for driving and such. Great glasses.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like the smiths. great glasses


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I bought a pair of Polorized Maui Jim's. Love em. Very soft on the eyes. Great for looking at the water, stops glare when I ride my Motorcycle. This is what they look like. 8)


I've heard from some good sources that Maui Jim's are super great glasses.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pair of Polorized Maui Jim's. Love em. Very soft on the eyes. Great for looking at the water, stops glare when I ride my Motorcycle. This is what they look like. 8)
> ...


 :O||:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Had a pair of Smith sliders, wished I would have put a floater on them cause I lost them in my ice hole at Rockport Res. on Friday. Don't let it happen to you out there since your going to play near the water. Woulda been cheaper to get a floater then a new pair.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

I gotta second the Natives. I have been using the same polarized pair for about 3 years. They have held up very well, and they do have that lifetime warranty. Well worth the money, and they are in your price range.


----------

